# A desert funny



## Nubsnstubs (May 22, 2021)

Today I decided I wanted to get into the desert just for the solitude I haven't had in quite a while. Sooo, I took off, with my destination about 15 miles away. I only got about 2 miles up Valencia Road when I saw an open gate leading into open desert. Made a U-turn and drove through the gate heading south. I have been on that road before, about 2004-5. Valencia Road was widened recently and when all the construction was completed, they closed all the gates and put up no trespassing signs. It was not visible and when I don't see anything discouraging, I will take advantage.
Drove in about 1/4 mile and saw a woodpile that I didn't see back the first time. Kept going and came to a pile of old Rail Road ties and various stages of deterioration. I got out and started looking for date nails. I didn't find any, but did see a few root burls and a old dead uprooted tree trunk that was covered with burls. My plan was to not pick up anything today, so I kept exploring the area. Found three complete Cholla's that couldn't be left, so loaded them into the truck. I forgot about the trunk with the burls and was almost out of the area when I came upon the woodpile I saw coming in. There was 4-5 pretty good mesquite stumps that looked pretty good if you like really dead stuff. There was burl on 2 of them, but what got my attention was the Cholla's. Two of them are well over 12" OD and the trunks were 36" tall before branching and still in pretty good shape.
Well, needless to say, they have found a new home. That branch next to my cup is off the trunk off the roots you see next to my wheel well. I'll unload them tomorrow and get better pictures. I think I need to see a shrink. I have a problem.......







There is only 5 Cholla's in the truck. They take up a lot of room.

When I was done loading these Cholla's, I actually saw 1 date nail, so I grabbed that and started to look for more. I saw a RR tie that looked like there could be a date nail in it, so I kicked it to turn it over. That was a bad move because there was a bee hive in it. They were pissed off and one actually stung me in my left nostril. I was running away from them, swatting and trying to blow my nose to get that critter outa there. It's a good thing their stings don't bother me. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben (May 22, 2021)

Nice score!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 22, 2021)

I don't think you have a problem. I think its a person that knows there's demand, so he picks up the supply. The only "problem" is you need to go back for burl


----------



## Wildthings (May 22, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I think I need to see a shrink. I have a problem.......
> View attachment 209430





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I don't think you have a problem. I think its a person that knows there's demand, so he picks up the supply. The only "problem" is you need to go back for burl


Eric you're wrong and Jerry is correct.. He does have a problem!!!!! NOT A BIG ENOUGH TRUCK BED!! That's his problem!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (May 23, 2021)

And he limits the size with a topper. Just think of all he could haul without the topper!

I have to confess to having a little snicker at your expense - a bee in your nose! I've read a lot of stuff over the decades, but this is a first for me = a bee sting in a nostril!


----------



## Barb (May 23, 2021)

That is a super score!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 23, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> And he limits the size with a topper. Just think of all he could haul without the topper!
> 
> I have to confess to having a little* snicker *at your expense - a bee in your nose! I've read a lot of stuff over the decades, but this is a first for me = a bee sting in a nostril!


Snicker all you want, Mike. I still can't stop snickering myself. The last place you'd think a bee would head to. I hope it lives to tell the tail. I might go back out there in a little bit and check out the hive just for grins. This time I won't kick their home. .... ...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 23, 2021)

Bees often go after CO2 dense areas, for most animals, the face and area around. So next time hold your breath and run a bit before breathing. Nice score Jerry. Hope it works out. What was the year for the date nail? I had a bunch from the 1930's when I was a kid and traded them toward N gauge train stuff.


----------



## Wildthings (May 23, 2021)

What's a date nail? Pics


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 23, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Bees often go after CO2 dense areas, for most animals, the face and area around. So next time hold your breath and run a bit before breathing. Nice score Jerry. Hope it works out. What was the year for the date nail? I had a bunch from the 1930's when I was a kid and traded them toward N gauge train stuff.


Mark, I watched them for almost 30 seconds before they decided to attack. 

On the nail, It depends how you hold it. I am hoping it's '92, but it looks more like '26. I'll get a picture.






I have about 15 more somewhere that are dated from the late '80's and 90's in the 1800's. I know that because they were found from 1972 up til the mid 80's, then they became very rare. This is the second one I've found in the last 30 years. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 23, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> What's a date nail? Pics


Date nails were used by the railroads the same way foods are date stamped. After so many years of being abused by trains, the had to be replaced. Nails from the year the tie was made were driven into ties, and then they were distributed to the rail crews to lay the tracks or remove ties that were outdated and replace with newer ties. I suppose railroad hobbiest like the nail and collect them like anyone who collects anything. They are called "Nail Hoarders", just like we are "Wood Hoarders".

I heard from the owner of Woodcraft Tucson that someone he knows told him about a time Walnut was used for railroad ties. I think it would be cool to find a couple. Some that I really looked at yesterday were Oak. There was no mistaking that. Others were dark enough to be Walnut, but without cutting a piece, you wouldn't know.

I sure hope they don't close that gate right away. I want to get back in there and investigate more, but away from the bees............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 24, 2021)

That's a 26


----------



## Mike Hill (May 24, 2021)

Back in the Winter I looked at a big pile of ties just down from the office - none to be found. I have yet to "find" one. 

The last bees I tangled with got me just above the temple and just below the eye. Almost sent me to my knees, but did go inside and take some benadryl.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 24, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Back in the Winter I looked at a big pile of ties just down from the office - none to be found. I have yet to "find" one.
> 
> The last bees I tangled with got me just above the temple and just below the eye. Almost sent me to my knees, but did go inside and take some benadryl.


Those bees that retaliated against were all around my head. Some got caught in my hair, and were inside my truck buzzing around. I lowered the window and they made their escape immediately. I suppose they were already homesick.. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's a 26


C'mon, Eric, don't burst my bubble. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (May 24, 2021)

oh gosh! reading this I just remembered something. Our flea market started up again after 14 months of being closed. Up until it closed for "covid" we had only missed one in 42 years. But there was a guy with a bucket of petrified wood, that I meant to go back to buy some. Got caught up into buying some old books and ivory handled drafting tools and forgot about going back. Oh well, hopefully he will have next month.


----------

